# [Firefox] Fil de discussions marqué comme lu (résolu)

## titoucha

Je constate depuis un certain temps que si je lis un fil de discussion au milieu d'une liste de fils non lus, lorsque je ressors, le fil que je viens de lire et celui du dessus sont marqué comme lu.

Je n'ai pas ce comportement avec Konqueror, j'ai ce comportement seulement avec Firefox toutes versions confondues.

Ce n'est pas vraiment gênant, mais étant donné qu'en ce moment j'ai un peu de temps je regarde les petits détails qui ne vont pas   :Cool: 

Donc, toutes explications sont les bienvenuesLast edited by titoucha on Thu Oct 19, 2006 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

et si tu te mets en https?

----------

## geekounet

En https ça passe bien  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je vais tester en https et on verra !

Edit: je viens de tester, ça fonctionne.

----------

## PabOu

c'est un vieux bug connu ;-)

----------

## blasserre

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> c'est un vieux bug connu 

 

et c'est là que l'opensource révèle toute sa puissance : nous pouvons le corriger nous même !

ou utiliser le https...

----------

## titoucha

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> c'est un vieux bug connu 

 

C'est un bug du forum ou de firefox ? Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver l'information.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> C'est un bug du forum ou de firefox ? Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver l'information. 

  *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas ce comportement avec Konqueror, j'ai ce comportement seulement avec Firefox toutes versions confondues. 

   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Enfin, tu dis ça yoyo, mais j'ai jamais remarqué ce genre de problèmes sur d'autre forum phpBB avec Firefox, alors moi je suspecte notre forum de ne pas être innocent.

----------

## titoucha

C'est exactement ça, je n'ai pas constaté ce bug sur d'autre forum.

----------

## PabOu

et bien.. je pense que c'est un problème du forum, parceque firefox ne va pas lui même ouvrir le thread que tu n'as pas lu... et puis je l'ai eu avec Mozilla (firefox beeerk :P)

Je vais essayer de retrouver un vieux post qui parlait de ce bogue, peut-être qu'on retrouvera un peu d'informations ;-)

----------

## yoyo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Enfin, tu dis ça yoyo, mais j'ai jamais remarqué ce genre de problèmes sur d'autre forum phpBB avec Firefox, alors moi je suspecte notre forum de ne pas être innocent.

 Curieux ... Ça serait donc un bug du à la combinaison firefox+phpBB_gentoo ??

----------

## DuF

Ce qui est curieux surtout, c'est qu'en https le problème n'existe pas.....

----------

## titoucha

C'est vrai que tu soulèves une grosse question, car la différence entre les deux c'est le protocole de transport, mai qu'elle est la différence au niveau du serveur Gentoo ?

----------

## PabOu

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Je vais essayer de retrouver un vieux post qui parlait de ce bogue, peut-être qu'on retrouvera un peu d'informations ;-)

 

Il me semblait que c'était plus vieux que ça... mais on a pas plus d'informations

----------

